# Rivers Water temps



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

What are your current river water temps in the river you fish?


----------



## Kayakbob (Dec 18, 2011)

CatHunter said:


> What are your current river water temps in the river you fish?


 Fish River 67 degrees yesterday. Wonder when the Specks are going to head to the bays. bob


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

64 in the Choctawhatchee last Friday.


----------



## nojerseydevil (Jan 23, 2009)

Escambia was 63 - 65 on Sunday. 

NJD


----------



## TSpecks (Oct 3, 2007)

It's not the magical number 70 yet!!!!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------

